# Braided whistle lanyard



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone have a recommendation for someone who makes custom braided whistle lanyards? I need it custom because the premade ones are too long when you are 5' nothing ;-)


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Are you looking for paracord or leather, or some other material?


----------



## Mike Pappas (Jun 13, 2011)

Oak Creek Kennels.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Dick Dallasasse will make you what ever you want


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Just ask Lainee what she has, she fits that vertically challenged mode. Just messiin' whit ya.


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

Terry,

I have an Oak Creek, 7 years old, sweat, rain using it as a line lead on occasion. Still looks as good as the day I received it.


----------



## oldftdog (Jan 3, 2012)

Oak creek are great also search duck wacker land yards they look great.


----------



## xtrema-2 (Feb 27, 2012)

www.atclanyards.com Rob makes some great stuff.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

www.knotsmith.com


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## Ford Taylor (Feb 21, 2012)

Sugarwoods said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for someone who makes custom braided whistle lanyards? I need it custom because the premade ones are too long when you are 5' nothing ;-)


Terry, I suggest you contact KnotSmith.com. They Very Expensive but exceptional quality.

Good Luck. Ford Taylor


----------

